# [Wet Thumb Forum]-50 Gallon Bow Front



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is my newest tank, I finally was able to find the plants I want, as the selection in Toronto Canada pales in comparison to other ares.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Very nice. I like the contrast in plants. When your foreground fills in its going to a great tank.

Hawk


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Tell us a little more about the tank.
Looks like a great start!!
jB


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Well not sure what you want to know, but the tank is a work in progress, I have had a very hard time coming up with a design I like and an even harder time trying to find plants that I wanted. If anyone knows a spot in the toronto area let me know.

For some reason plants are hard to come bye in canada I have been to all the local store in my area, but on a recent trip to one more than an hour away I found some very nice plants and am definitly going back once the tank grows in and I see where the gaps are.

I would love any critics or thoughts on the design, that seem to be my major hurdle being the actual design, the plants are growing great and algae is barely anywhere.

Im running pressurized CO2 at about 25ppm and have 192 watts 6700k lighting, the substrate is pure Flourite and ferts are all from Greg Watson.

Current inhabitants are tetras and a pair of apisto's.

I will post some shots of the fish and growth of plants every week or so.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like an excellent start! I like the variety of plants thus far. You might want to let them settle in and start "exploding" before you add to many more. Can't wait to watch the progress.

Well done!
Brian.


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Added some new pics, hope you enjoy, the tank will undergo a redo after the apistos spawn.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Great looking tank, it has really progressed nicely. I'm envious of your red cabomba, I'm trying to grow it in a 2.5wpg tank and I think it would like more light. Though I think I've seen someone in this forum grow it under 3wpg.
Again, great job.


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Ned images added. rescaped the tank now comes the great waiting and pruning game


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

wow austin that is looking awesome. i love the i think it's rock with the grass on top. that foreground is gonna take a while to fill in though. what is that glosso?


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

The new foreground is H cuba, has been growing like crazy I started with like 3 pots, it filled the right side as you can see in the before shot, I just hope it grows in for the contest.

No rock work in there its all cork.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

is h. cuba the same as hc?


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Well if hc stands for Hem cuba then I would say yes


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

lol. actually it stands for Hemianthus callitrichoides. dont know if that is called h cuba?? i bet it is the same thing.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! Awesome new look. I love those "retaining walls". Hard to believe the change in such a short time.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

I really like the retaining wall as well. How did you build it and what did you use? Great improvement from earlier scapes you had.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

wow!
looks like you're having fun with that tank. I really like the anubias/lily combo in photo 16. any reason you got rid of it? are you entering this one into the contest? i think you should.


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

Definitly fun having a good time with it and frustration at the same time, but I think each time it gets better and better, I have learned alot over the past few months and lots from all the people here.

The anubias kinda grew out of the design as I went along, or my process went another way, but it found a new home in my 35 gallon.

I do hope to enter it into some contests, but obviously I need some growth in the foreground and there are quite a few plants that havent developed yet and are still plantlets. Along with practice pruning and shaping Im sure I have a ways to go and fert regime needs some tweaking to really bring out the colors in a few plants.

Thanks for the compliments though, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Very good job. You have a eye for contrast. I really like the April 8th . I love how the negative space brings your eye down to the foreground. Its really nice.

Hawk


----------

